# Stainless steel tanks for sale



## silversaddle1 (Apr 21, 2010)

I thought maybe one of you guys could use these tanks. They are in great shape, no dents, damage I can find. Came off a raised floor in a data center. They were used as emergency overflow for an ink machine. Make offer on one of both.


----------



## qst42know (Apr 21, 2010)

Is that the only data plate on these?


----------



## silversaddle1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Well I can look again, but I think so. What are you looking for?


----------



## nickvc (Apr 22, 2010)

Any one looking for a way to produce shot/grain could adapt one of these,remove the tops and weld a tap near the bottom for draining and away you go :idea:


----------



## qst42know (Apr 22, 2010)

I was wondering if they were rated with a UN/DOT number designation.

It should look like something in this type of format.

UN 1A1/Y1.8/xxxx/xxx


----------



## wavecrazed (Apr 22, 2010)

Home beer brewers use tanks like that for kegging. They hold 5 gallons most likely. The tops can be found at most homebrew supply shops. Not sure if you can get the smell of the ink out though.


----------



## Platinum (Apr 22, 2010)

I was thinking Hydrogen generator. :twisted:


----------



## silversaddle1 (Apr 22, 2010)

qst42know said:


> I was wondering if they were rated with a UN/DOT number designation.
> 
> It should look like something in this type of format.
> 
> UN 1A1/Y1.8/xxxx/xxx




No other markings on them.


----------

